# Basic Up! From Civilian to Military. (Video Series)



## irlandaiscanuck (17 Jul 2010)

Hey everyone,

I was just looking around at different CF related videos on Youtube and found this gem of a series. A search of army.ca didn't bring up any posts about this so I thought I'd post it for anyone who is trying to find out everything there is to know about the recruiting process and BMQ.

This series is produced by the CF and there are two seasons so far. It follows five new recruits through the process from going into the recruiting office to BMQ Graduation. It is the most comprehensive look at basic training I have ever seen and should help answer a lot of questions that get asked here over and over again. 

WARNING: Episodes contain coarse language, however this is real BMQ. So if you can't handle the language in these videos, you can't handle joining up.

I'll post links to the full series here, just to make things easy (Each episode is broken into a few parts):

*Season One*

Episode 1 - Let's Go To The CFRC!, Meet the Recruits
(1) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeWNsyZqOm8&feature=related
(2) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fl6kVmGDQVk&feature=related
(3) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDzy1Dn24l4&feature=related
(4) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9ZEfVWTZWY&feature=related

Episode 2 - Getting to Basic, Haircuts, CANEX Visit
(1) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWuI3eNaq-I&feature=related
(2) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btz8NWxgnNI&feature=related
(3) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oelKijURZmM&feature=related

Episode 3 - Let's Get Physical! (See real recruits doing first PT), Learning the Rules, Obstacle Course, Voluntary Release
(1) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zg_roqtn4Ok&feature=related
(2) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41L2PsPhybw&feature=related
(3) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiQ2kPWoSDE&feature=related

Episode 4 - Inspections, Drill, Obstacle Course, First Aid, Cap Badge Ceremony
(1) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-e-WjK0vCI&feature=related
(2) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zM82_0QLGGQ&feature=related
(3) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKy-eK4Ok68&feature=related

Episode 5 - Inspection Test, Weapons Training, Obstacle Course
(1) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRUNia2YPGw&feature=related
(2) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWeONdlcIdo&feature=related
(3) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FAre5vUijY&feature=related

Episode 6 - Firing Range, Teamwork, Field Exercise
(1) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9Pc7WxjkaY&feature=related
(2) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmIAd8LGME4&feature=related
(3) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmEev6MM1os&feature=related

Episode 7 - Field Exercise, 13k March
(1) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIJiir3rfYQ&feature=related
(2) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fJWoWl3PWc&feature=related
(3) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SX44I4YA6hU&feature=related

Episode 8 - Using What You've Learned, Final Exercise
(1) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6hL1uiJ0ZM&feature=related
(2) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5RrB2bi8rs&feature=related
(3) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIFR1enOg84&feature=related

Episode 9 - Graduation!
(1) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JeAgMfGVew&feature=related
(2) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRjZPKud_as&feature=related
(3) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0CVIJLVZ4Y&feature=related


*Season Two*

Five new recruits, let's do this again!

The CF was nice enough to create a page for this season. Episode descriptions are available on this page as well. 

Season Two Link: http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/life-vie/basic-voie/guide-eng.asp?sort=asc


Enjoy!

Ashleigh


----------



## AgentSmith (17 Jul 2010)

Old news is old. There's been a ton of topics on this series already.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Jul 2010)

:boring:

Basic Up


----------



## irlandaiscanuck (17 Jul 2010)

Sorry AgentSmith. I did a search for "Basic Up" and nothing came up, I hadn't realized in my excitement at finding the series that I was searching within a thread, not the whole site. After using Google for a full site search I do see the multiple threads about this, especially with older members complaining that people shouldn't be requesting it to be stickied. HOWEVER, I have found in watching the videos that almost every question that is asked about the recruiting process and BMQ in the forums by people who haven't searched at all and don't ask the recruiters is answered in them. You know, the ones like: 

1) How do I do a proper pushup?
2) Where do I go when I get there?
3) How hard is it?
4) How fit do I have to be?
5) What happens if I can't take it? 
6) Tell me in exact detail what happens at Basic.

All the questions that everyone seems to hate answering over and over again?

I'm not saying this thread should be stickied... but maybe one of the Basic Up threads SHOULD be and then these questions might not be asked as often, or at the very least it would be easy to point someone toward the thread. I've been lurking army.ca on and off for more than two years while my husband has been going through prep for joining and actually applying, and although I don't read _every_ thread, I had no idea this resource existed, especially as in the Recruiting and Basic Training sections, threads get posted, chewed up and locked every day, it can be difficult to keep up with everything posted.

Anyways, I can understand if nobody wants yet another thread about this. I apologize again, and if requested I will remove it.

Thanks,
Ashleigh


----------

